# Cure



## KY23 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey everyone I'm new to these forums. What I'm not new to us depersonalization disorder. It has severely impacted my life for the past 5 years and I just turned 21. It was caused by smoking weed and having a traumatic experience while being high just like many if you. When I woke up the next day, everything seemed foreign and lifeless/emotionless. After all these years of struggling socially and scholastically, I found my cause. BARTONELLA. It was activated in my body during the truama. A strain of bacteria that is commonly found to be a coinfection with people with Lyme. Most of us have this infection, but never get triggered to activation until something severely tragic and traumatizing happens. I'm going to boldly predict and state, that I think most of us have either bartonella, Lyme, or other coinfections. Testing for these are tremendously inaccurate too as the standard tests fail to successfully detect it more than half the time. If you think about it, it is highly unlikely that some of our symptoms like eye floaters, static vision that occur after rthe onset of do are caused by hormonal or neurological In balances. Hopefully I gave some hope to people and I urge everyone to look into these things. Even if youve been tested. I know I'm. It a very good writer, I do have some brain fog that impacts my ability to think, and wish I could add more detail. Btw, do any of you have weird stretch marks like diggings Amy place odd on your body? That is tell tail sign of Bart.


----------



## daggerem (Mar 26, 2018)

how did you fix it ?

doctor what things did you have to go through to get BARTONELLA cured


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Cool post, ive actually had the lyme disease, it even went as far as to where my face started getting paralyzed or whatever you say, but it was treated and i was good after that for many years, then like you said, i smoked weed and i got dp. Do you think this might be connected? What would be your suggestion, sorry for not understanding 100%, but should i ask my psych doctor that ive had Lyme and i want to get tested for Bartonella?


----------



## KY23 (Apr 18, 2018)

The only clinical cause of depersonalization is Lyme disease and other infections. What most likely happened was you treated the lyme, but smoking weed was such a stress to the body was that you reactivated the infection. I would get tested by a llmd, not your local healthcare for Lyme and coinfections.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

KY23 said:


> The only clinical cause of depersonalization is Lyme disease and other infections. What most likely happened was you treated the lyme, but smoking weed was such a stress to the body was that you reactivated the infection. I would get tested by a llmd, not your local healthcare for Lyme and coinfections.


Actually infections are NOT the only medical reasons for dp/dr. Other reasons include seizures especially temporal lobe epilepsy, brain tumors, severe hypothyroidism, and B12 vitamin deficiency just to name a few. I agree that you should go to LLMD and not just any random doctor or even infectious disease doctor because I had to go to many crappy doctors who didn't know how to deal with late stage Lyme before finding a great one. One infectious disease doctor told me that "he wished I saw him 5 or 10 years ago" when I told him that my current treatments aren't helping. That's like telling a late stage cancer patient "Oh, if only you came to us 10 years ago then the cancer would not have metastasized all over."


----------



## KY23 (Apr 18, 2018)

Exactly and you bring up some other possible causes. But these generally don't cause depersonalization most of the time like Lyme. On the forum healingwell, it was so comforting to hear that so many other people have depersonalization and improved with the right treatment. Hope everything goes good for you.


----------



## KY23 (Apr 18, 2018)

Daggerem- I'm doing stephen buhner's bartonella protocol and taking these herbs all from woodland essence: csa 50 drops, iha 70 drops2 weeks on 2 weeks off, Hawthorne 50 drops, Chinese skullcap 50 drops, Japanese knotweed 75 drops. In the lyme community, depersonalization is usually suspected to be a symptom from bartonella and not Lyme. But, I would advice for you to see an llmd, and get tested for Lyme and coinfections. Your local healthcare are illiterate at treating and diagnosing Lyme disease.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

KY23 said:


> Daggerem- I'm doing stephen buhner's bartonella protocol and taking these herbs all from woodland essence: csa 50 drops, iha 70 drops2 weeks on 2 weeks off, Hawthorne 50 drops, Chinese skullcap 50 drops, Japanese knotweed 75 drops. In the lyme community, depersonalization is usually suspected to be a symptom from bartonella and not Lyme. But, I would advice for you to see an llmd, and get tested for Lyme and coinfections. Your local healthcare are illiterate at treating and diagnosing Lyme disease.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

How is treatment so far ?


----------



## Ky Bailey (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey i have yet to start it as ive been researching what the best treatment option for me is. Ive landed on antibiotics which i will haveto do a course of at least 6 months. Plan on buying them online at alldaychemist. Hopefully youve done research on bartonella because i truly believe alon with lyme to begin the only known cause for depersonalization. If you google, bartonellaband depersonalization, literally thousands of people will share their experiences of it but the only thing is is they are not in the dark like everyone in this communityis. They know their cause! Bartonella is extremely common. A lot of people with pets have it but is dormant. Usually, when symptoms like depersonalization arrive, a traumatic or stressful event has made the bartonella active. I really just wish more people would listen to me.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Good luck. Let us know how treatment goes. Take care.


----------



## Tomisahoss (Feb 22, 2018)

I need a citation for this one. I absolutely dont mean to be a jerk, but I highly doubt that a majority, or even a significant portion of us have our symptoms caused by an infection of sorts. To me it just sounds like another "maybe this is whats causing my dpdr" sort of thing.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Tomisahoss said:


> I need a citation for this one. I absolutely dont mean to be a jerk, but I highly doubt that a majority, or even a significant portion of us have our symptoms caused by an infection of sorts. To me it just sounds like another "maybe this is whats causing my dpdr" sort of thing.


I don't mean to be a jerk and respect your opinion. Perhaps you are not living in torture every single day of your life with dozens of symptoms also assuming you have a pretty functional brain that doesn't let you deny that something definitely is wrong with body and mind. Every one has their own opinion about their own "dp" believe me some of us here are suffering like you have ever imagine before. Again I respect your opinion so therefor why not respect mine.


----------



## Ky Bailey (Oct 15, 2018)

No, please share your thoughts! But, at the moment, clinically bartonella is the only known cause of fepersonalization along with Lyme. Believe me, I know exactly what you're going through. Waking up, having no,connection or feelings to memories or the people around you. That is such a bartonella symptom! I activated my bartonella infection from a panic attack I got while smoking weed. Trauma is known to potentially bring out dormant infections in the body like Lyme disease or even syphilis. I see many people also got fepersonalization from smoking weed. Hmmmm. Bartonella symptoms are eye floaters, blurry vision, loss of connection to things/world around you, muscle twitches, faint stretch marks look alike, pain in sole of feet when awaking or throughout day. If you google search bartonella fepersonalization healingwell, many people link it to bartonella. I am just trying to encourage you to check it out! At this very moment, no other clinical cause is known for fepersonalization. Iron, b12 Wciency. I've had both before. They cause foggy brain yes but would never cause just disconnection among people.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Ky Bailey said:


> No, please share your thoughts! But, at the moment, clinically bartonella is the only known cause of fepersonalization along with Lyme. Believe me, I know exactly what you're going through. Waking up, having no,connection or feelings to memories or the people around you. That is such a bartonella symptom! I activated my bartonella infection from a panic attack I got while smoking weed. Trauma is known to potentially bring out dormant infections in the body like Lyme disease or even syphilis. I see many people also got fepersonalization from smoking weed. Hmmmm. Bartonella symptoms are eye floaters, blurry vision, loss of connection to things/world around you, muscle twitches, faint stretch marks look alike, pain in sole of feet when awaking or throughout day. If you google search bartonella fepersonalization healingwell, many people link it to bartonella. I am just trying to encourage you to check it out! At this very moment, no other clinical cause is known for fepersonalization. Iron, b12 Wciency. I've had both before. They cause foggy brain yes but would never cause just disconnection among people.


it's all one big mess. Haven't been diagnosed with lyme yet ,still waiting for my results and yet mp "dp"among other unstoppable symptoms were triggered while being on antibiotics ,that leaves me very confused on what's the cause. Lyme or antibiotics ?? I've been on that forum and seen lots of ppl complain about the same symptoms after being treated with antibiotics ,this is all one big pharma mess. I don't see how the heck one or the other can wipe all of your memory from inside your own head. It's pure torture one or the other. Therefore leaving me confused ,offcourse pharma would not admit it coming from meds and therefore blame it on "lyme" apparently I'm not the only one on this forum getting "dp "while being on antibiotics wich turned my brain inside out ,and it keeps going ,I don't know this is one big mess. Not trying to scare ppl in any way to stay away from antibiotics or any meds,we all have our own "dp" symptoms but at this stage that I am in I see no hope one way or the other.


----------



## Jay22 (Oct 16, 2018)

KY23 said:


> The only clinical cause of depersonalization is Lyme disease and other infections. What most likely happened was you treated the lyme, but smoking weed was such a stress to the body was that you reactivated the infection. I would get tested by a llmd, not your local healthcare for Lyme and coinfections.


I disagree... i dont have any symptoms of lyme. I believe that dp/dr is just trauma... it's literally the fight, flight or freeze (well if you got it from a panic attack) if you got it from something else like the wrong meditation, that can definitely alter your perception


----------



## Ky Bailey (Oct 15, 2018)

If you have Lyme, you will have multiple confections being babesia, sometimes mycoplasma and low and behold bartonella. If your not going to an ettiqute doc, or just a basic doctor they won't treat you right. A Lyme literate doctor (LLMD) treats the whole spectrum of Lyme which almost always includes bartonella. He treated you for Lyme, and once the abx started hitting that, the bartonella symptoms came out intensified. Brain fog, disconnection, painful feet, muscle twitches. I would see a new doctor and ask question on that forum because they are so helpful and lots of people over there are dealing with the same kind of fepersonalization that people on here are.


----------



## Ky Bailey (Oct 15, 2018)

You need to see a real Lyme doc!!! LLMD if you can. Regular doctors think a course of antibiotics are sufficient for Lyme but you need multiple killers. They are not trained too very well like a Lyme literate doc.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

KY23 said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to these forums. What I'm not new to us depersonalization disorder. It has severely impacted my life for the past 5 years and I just turned 21. It was caused by smoking weed and having a traumatic experience while being high just like many if you. When I woke up the next day, everything seemed foreign and lifeless/emotionless. After all these years of struggling socially and scholastically, I found my cause. BARTONELLA. It was activated in my body during the truama. A strain of bacteria that is commonly found to be a coinfection with people with Lyme. Most of us have this infection, but never get triggered to activation until something severely tragic and traumatizing happens. I'm going to boldly predict and state, that I think most of us have either bartonella, Lyme, or other coinfections. Testing for these are tremendously inaccurate too as the standard tests fail to successfully detect it more than half the time. If you think about it, it is highly unlikely that some of our symptoms like eye floaters, static vision that occur after rthe onset of do are caused by hormonal or neurological In balances. Hopefully I gave some hope to people and I urge everyone to look into these things. Even if youve been tested. I know I'm. It a very good writer, I do have some brain fog that impacts my ability to think, and wish I could add more detail. Btw, do any of you have weird stretch marks like diggings Amy place odd on your body? That is tell tail sign of Bart.


But I don't have any physical symptoms of the infection you're talking about. It's all just mental.


----------



## Ky Bailey (Oct 15, 2018)

Not all people will have these symptoms. Like you only have mental symptoms and used to have painful soles but I have it. I think you only get severe physical symptoms when your immune system is shot.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

First of are you the same person from the original post (the author ) I find odd the similarity in name. Also disagree with the last post as immune system shutting down could be a cause of the dangers of antibiotics black box inserted to our systems. Think about it ,I hardly see positive stories and the ones I see are pretty much commercial wise but no proof that one has been healed. It takes (if it takes ) amounts of antibiotics to get rid of physical symptoms ,how does that make it certain to get rid of neuro symptoms ,no one has ever found a cure to dp. Much less to lyme. What makes you so sure it's gonna hit these 2(lyme and dp) and not to mention that I never heard of anyone curing dp it self from lyme. Have you ?? No offense. How long have you had dp ?? What meds are you taking ? Have you seen any progress ?? If you found anyone in the last 50 years that cured their dp from lyme pls let me know. I don't mean just as a symptom that lasts 10 m or half day. I mean the real deal. Something in my heart tells me it's all a big scam. But would love to hear from you what meds have helped so we can share with everyone. Take care


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Ky Bailey said:


> If you have Lyme, you will have multiple confections being babesia, sometimes mycoplasma and low and behold bartonella. If your not going to an ettiqute doc, or just a basic doctor they won't treat you right. A Lyme literate doctor (LLMD) treats the whole spectrum of Lyme which almost always includes bartonella. He treated you for Lyme, and once the abx started hitting that, the bartonella symptoms came out intensified. Brain fog, disconnection, painful feet, muscle twitches. I would see a new doctor and ask question on that forum because they are so helpful and lots of people over there are dealing with the same kind of fepersonalization that people on here are.


 first of what forum there are you talking about ?? Second I was never given antibiotics for "lyme " so therefor my symptoms are not from lyme but yes from side affects from antibiotics. You seem so certain and like you know alot but haven't "cured" your dp ?? Another thing I've noticed is alot of "advertising " on your posts ,name this med ,that med and even the drop amounts ?? And you mentioned other names there ?? I can't even remember what I had this morning ,can you believe that ?? Pls let us know when you find the "cure " specially to "brainfog" it's sad so many of us are trying to deal with this and even sadder to convince our minds we have "lyme" that's just my opinion. What antibiotics were you given for the 6 month period ?? That's interesting you mention eye floaters so far no cure for it. What a big salad !!!!I'm really interested in your opinion pls share. Thank you


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Ky Bailey said:


> Not all people will have these symptoms. Like you only have mental symptoms and used to have painful soles but I have it. I think you only get severe physical symptoms when your immune system is shot.


and in case I have that, what should I do to relieve me of the symptoms?


----------



## WithYourSigh (Nov 25, 2012)

While dissociative symptoms are recognized as a consequence of Lyme disease in certain circles, it should be further clarified whether it is possible for Lyme disease to manifest itself only in dissociative symptoms, without any symptom of a physiological nature.


----------



## Jix (Aug 25, 2018)

Dpdr is not caused by a single thing. Everyone gets it for different reasons. Dpdr is the third most common mental illness after depression and anxiety. Thats ALOT of people who have dpdr and theres no way every case would be caused by an infection. However im not saying lyme and other coinfections arnt a valid cause, dont get me wrong.

I want to stress that it doesnt matter HOW you get it, recovery is still a very similar process for everyone recovered. Dpdr is a process. At first it shocks you because you no longer understand yourself or the world around you. The shock takes a while to diminish, then you have to adjust and accept whats happened to you. It takes a long time to get over everything youve felt and thought about while experiancing dpdr but once you do, your normal thought processes will begin to take over again.
Wether its caused by lyme or not, recovery for dpdr still requires you to reduce your stress about this mental illness. Dpdr literally lives on your obsession with how strange you feel.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Jix said:


> Dpdr is not caused by a single thing. Everyone gets it for different reasons. Dpdr is the third most common mental illness after depression and anxiety. Thats ALOT of people who have dpdr and theres no way every case would be caused by an infection. However im not saying lyme and other coinfections arnt a valid cause, dont get me wrong.
> 
> I want to stress that it doesnt matter HOW you get it, recovery is still a very similar process for everyone recovered. Dpdr is a process. At first it shocks you because you no longer understand yourself or the world around you. The shock takes a while to diminish, then you have to adjust and accept whats happened to you. It takes a long time to get over everything youve felt and thought about while experiancing dpdr but once you do, your normal thought processes will begin to take over again.
> Wether its caused by lyme or not, recovery for dpdr still requires you to reduce your stress about this mental illness. Dpdr literally lives on your obsession with how strange you feel.


You just did exactly what you criticized the OP for. One treatment/remedy is not what works for everyone. People have done exactly what you said for years and experience no remission. What works for some does not work for everyone.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

"Dpdr is not caused by a single thing" !!??? Says who ?? " It's a mental illness" !?? And yet half of doctors have no idea what dp means. I'll tell you something you probably didn't know ,benzo and ssri withdrawal cause dp ,so does antibiotics ,vaccines ,hormone treatment even cod oil ,ex: tetracycline ,monocycline,metronidazole(ppis) ,cipro ,accutane,zpack ,medications given to people for hair growth or acne ,these are just a few things that can cause dp it doesn't mean anyone gets it but the ones that do are not so lucky. It's all over the Internet even on this forum if you search. Medication ruined my life everyday I have to fight for it literally. Another thing these symptoms don't always appear right away it slowly develops over days perhaps weeks that's why some of us can't connect the dots. I'm not a doctor I'm only speaking on my experience but if you dig deeper you will find lots of hoaxes around. I could say so much more but I'm just going to stop right here. Didn't mean to offend anyone I'm just giving my opinion. Good luck to everyone dealing with this nightmare.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

anitas said:


> "Dpdr is not caused by a single thing" !!??? Says who ?? " It's a mental illness" !?? And yet half of doctors have no idea what dp means. I'll tell you something you probably didn't know ,benzo and ssri withdrawal cause dp ,so does antibiotics ,vaccines ,hormone treatment even cod oil ,ex: tetracycline ,monocycline,metronidazole(ppis) ,cipro ,accutane,zpack ,medications given to people for hair growth or acne ,these are just a few things that can cause dp it doesn't mean anyone gets it but the ones that do are not so lucky. It's all over the Internet even on this forum if you search. Medication ruined my life everyday I have to fight for it literally. Another thing these symptoms don't always appear right away it slowly develops over days perhaps weeks that's why some of us can't connect the dots. I'm not a doctor I'm only speaking on my experience but if you dig deeper you will find lots of hoaxes around. I could say so much more but I'm just going to stop right here. Didn't mean to offend anyone I'm just giving my opinion. Good luck to everyone dealing with this nightmare.


 I think he meant that there isn't one cause for it and that there are many different causes.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Tomisahoss said:


> I need a citation for this one. I absolutely dont mean to be a jerk, but I highly doubt that a majority, or even a significant portion of us have our symptoms caused by an infection of sorts. To me it just sounds like another "maybe this is whats causing my dpdr" sort of thing.


+1


----------



## Jix (Aug 25, 2018)

anitas said:


> "Dpdr is not caused by a single thing" !!??? Says who ?? " It's a mental illness" !?? And yet half of doctors have no idea what dp means. I'll tell you something you probably didn't know ,benzo and ssri withdrawal cause dp ,so does antibiotics ,vaccines ,hormone treatment even cod oil ,ex: tetracycline ,monocycline,metronidazole(ppis) ,cipro ,accutane,zpack ,medications given to people for hair growth or acne ,these are just a few things that can cause dp it doesn't mean anyone gets it but the ones that do are not so lucky. It's all over the Internet even on this forum if you search. Medication ruined my life everyday I have to fight for it literally. Another thing these symptoms don't always appear right away it slowly develops over days perhaps weeks that's why some of us can't connect the dots. I'm not a doctor I'm only speaking on my experience but if you dig deeper you will find lots of hoaxes around. I could say so much more but I'm just going to stop right here. Didn't mean to offend anyone I'm just giving my opinion. Good luck to everyone dealing with this nightmare.


I think you misunderstood. When i said "dpdr is not caused by a single thing." I ment it is not caused by one single cause. There are many things that cause it. And for the record, i did know the things you mentioned already. This thread is very heated so im going to discontinue posting on here.
I wish everyone well.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Where said:


> I've yet to see a case of DP that didn't involve drugs, epilepsy, or extraordinary levels of stress and anxiety.


I've got DP from Lyme. There's actually tons of others in the facebook DP group who also have Lyme. Lyme / co infections are known to cause Dp/DR. Lol.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Jay22 said:


> I disagree... i dont have any symptoms of lyme. I believe that dp/dr is just trauma... it's literally the fight, flight or freeze (well if you got it from a panic attack) if you got it from something else like the wrong meditation, that can definitely alter your perception


I used to think this too. I got dp back in 2009 and thought everyone got it from anxiety. Well after getting diagnosed last year with Lyme I have a different view. I now see that Lyme was the cause. Yes not everyone has Lyme but there are some who do and it's what's causing our DP. The Harris Harrington theory where everyone gets it the same way is just false. Not everyone gets dp because if anxiety. There are actually some with DP who get it from physical causes. Like I said I too used to think like you until I experienced it first hand.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Woke2019 said:


> I've got DP from Lyme. There's actually tons of others in the facebook DP group who also have Lyme. Lyme / co infections are known to cause Dp/DR. Lol.


I've got dp from drug use I don't feel anxiety about dp. Just terrible emotional numbness. How do you treat it if it's lyme induced?


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Where said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound dismissive. Lyme is pretty fucked up. I heard that a friend of a friend had untreated lyme and he got some kind of bowel disorder.
> 
> I'm looking on Google and there's a lot of results about chronic Lyme disease. Now, I'm not coming from a place of a lot of research or education on the topic, but I've heard that chronic Lyme is a myth. Maybe you could explain some more about that.
> 
> Either way, yeah, untreated Lyme can damage your nervous system. Plus, just the stress of being very ill is probably enough to set DP off.


Trust me chronic Lyme disease is real. Lyme disease is very treatable in the first 6 weeks but after that it becomes harder to eradicate. Any doctor or article that says chronic Lyme disease is a myth is very ignorant and delusional. And it's insulting to say chronic Lyme isn't real. Especially when the bacteria and co infections are shown in your system. I suffer on a daily basis with debilitating pain from Lyme so I know it's real.

Just like I said go to the facebook Depersonilazation group and you'll find others who have Dp because of Lyme. Or better yet go to any of the many Lyme facebook groups or forums and see first hand about how debilitating nd real chronic Lyme is.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Where said:


> I mean no personal offense and don't really know anything about Lyme.
> 
> This thread in general sets off a lot of alarms. It's in a DP forum with the title "Cure," when no proven effective treatment for DP is known, let alone a cure.


It's all good. But like I said Lyme is known to cause DP. So for those with Lyme eradicating the bacteria would cause the DP to leave. So i guess you could say its a cure for those with Lyme or Bartonella, etc. Those with anxiety/drug based DP/DR not so much.

Now whether you believe it or not, not everyone's Dp is caused by the same thing. The "we all got Dp from anxiety and our brains are protecting itself" theory is a myth. The fact is for some people DP/DR is caused by something physical. Whether it be Lyme disease, hormones or vitamin deficiencies. So not everyone gets dp from panic attacks / drug use.

Now concerning efficient treatment I will agree that there is no one size fits all for DP 
treatment. But many have found good results with Lamictal or Klonopin. Supplements have helped others. Heck look up Tommygunz's old threads. Heck he cured himself with vitamins and fish oil.

Anyways that's enough rambling on this topic. Lol. It kinda got away from me.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Where said:


> DP has no formal cure, and no formal treatment, as I just said. When some guy on the internet claims it was the vitamins that cured him, that's not scientific enough for a high school science experiment, let alone real research.
> 
> As for lamotrigine to treat DP, I suggest you go research that a bit more.
> 
> ...


Look I know all about Lamotrigine and Clonazepam. I've been on Lamotrigine since 2010 and and was once prescribed Clonazepam daily for anxiety for nearly 10 years. Got off Clonzepam no problems cold turkey. Clonazepam was great for my anxiety while I was prescribed to it and Lamotrigine takes my dp down by 50%.

I can tell your one of those people who think they know everything even though they have no personal expierence in the matter. Lol. You also seem like your bitter and very naive. And sadly you'll never heal with that mindset. Honestly I'm done talking to you cause I live it everyday while you just read about it.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol. This guy above me.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Woke2019 said:


> It's all good. But like I said Lyme is known to cause DP. So for those with Lyme eradicating the bacteria would cause the DP to leave. So i guess you could say its a cure for those with Lyme or Bartonella, etc.


This is not necessarily true. I mean, the part about eradicating the bacteria will cause the DP to leave. It certainly could, but if the DP is due to damage done by the bacteria, then merely getting rid of the bacteria will not necessarily result in a remission from symptoms. You would still need to treat the damage done by the bacteria.

I only mention this, even though it's only kind of tangential to this thread, so that people who are treating for Lyme on this forum don't just think taking an antibiotic alone will be all that is needed to "get back to normal"... it may be (and usually is) much more difficult than that.


----------



## Woke2019 (Mar 4, 2019)

Chip1021 said:


> This is not necessarily true. I mean, the part about eradicating the bacteria will cause the DP to leave. It certainly could, but if the DP is due to damage done by the bacteria, then merely getting rid of the bacteria will not necessarily result in a remission from symptoms. You would still need to treat the damage done by the bacteria.


I agree. Even if you have Lyme it's not always as simple as eradicating the bacteria if there might be damage done. Personally I was trying to explain to another member what the OP meant by "cure". But really the main point I was trying to get across was that Lyme can cause Dp.


----------

